# 26x1-3/8 Aluminum Rim



## wrongway (Dec 13, 2019)

I know I've found this elsewhere, but it escapes me. What is the aluminum (or lighter material) replacement for these old British rims that still fit 26x1-3/8 tires in 32 & 40 hole?  Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 13, 2019)

not following your question exactly, but Scandium-doped (alloyed) aluminum is much stronger than previous alloys, allowing much thinner and lighter-weight rims to be formed and welded.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 13, 2019)

I thought somebody said something about a CR18?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 13, 2019)

Amazon.com : Sun CR-18 26 x 1-3/8 36-hole Polished Rim, fits EA-3/590 ISO : Bike Rims : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : Sun CR-18 26 x 1-3/8 36-hole Polished Rim, fits EA-3/590 ISO : Bike Rims : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## wrongway (Dec 13, 2019)

And those will take 26x1-3/8 tires? They don't make them in 40 hole, do they?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 13, 2019)

you can get both 650A and 650B rims (and quality tires) from Japan - pretty sure you're asking about 650A





						650A CYCLES GRAND BOIS ｜ 通信販売　(CyclesGrandBois web-shop)
					

650A



					cyclesgrandbois.com
				




I also believe the Sun rims I linked to are the CR18 you're asking about


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 13, 2019)

wrongway said:


> And those will take 26x1-3/8 tires? They don't make them in 40 hole, do they?



Do you have a local bike shop that can help you order what you need? If you don't, I can help.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, those polished silver CR18's by Sun are a light and strong rim. This 590 ERD rim was designed to run 1-3/8" tires, but doesn't necessarily mean you need to do so.   I have recently seen 590erd tires for electric bikes 2" wide on ebay as of late that would fit that 590mm.   You may see more in the future of this weird size if electric bikes continue to use the 590 rim.   BTW, I have a brand new set of the Sun 590 erd polished/eyeletted rims sitting around you may want to take off my hands? pm me if so..


----------



## sam (Dec 16, 2019)

Cr18s do come in 40 hole--36 and 32 also I believe. You might have to do some searching to find them


----------



## east laker (Dec 23, 2019)

I bought a 40 hole Sun CR18 last year from Bikewagon, but I think they're now part of Level Nine Sports -- may or may not still carry them.


----------



## blackhawknj (Dec 23, 2019)

I relaced the hubs from my Huffy Bay Pointe into a pair of Sun CR-18 rims-EXCELLENT ! Next year I will build an SA hub wheel for that bke.i


----------



## iamdaveallen (Oct 12, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Yes, those polished silver CR18's by Sun are a light and strong rim. This 590 ERD rim was designed to run 1-3/8" tires, but doesn't necessarily mean you need to do so.   I have recently seen 590erd tires for electric bikes 2" wide on ebay as of late that would fit that 590mm.   You may see more in the future of this weird size if electric bikes continue to use the 590 rim.   BTW, I have a brand new set of the Sun 590 erd polished/eyeletted rims sitting around you may want to take off my hands? pm me if so..



Hi! Looking to track down a 32 hole CR18 for my wife's 1970 Raleigh 3 speed. You mentioned (admittedly almost a year ago) that you might have a set you were looking to offload. Is this the rim you mentioned? https://www.harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=1348


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

Link says item no longer available


----------



## SKPC (Oct 12, 2020)

I still have the pair but 36 hole, not 32...


----------



## wrongway (Oct 13, 2020)

SKPC said:


> I still have the pair but 36 hole, not 32...



Thanks. It looks like (for now) I've moved on to 60's - 80's 10 speed bikes.


----------

